# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Phương pháp đánh đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online bảo mật hơn win 2888 nhiều

## sonvip

*Phương pháp đánh lô đề online  cơ bản**
*Có một số anh em đã đạt được tới cảnh giới “ Thần   đánh lô đề online   Đại hiệp “ do may mắn thì ít mà do nắm vững bí kíp thì nhiều .
Tuy nhiên trong  đánh lô đề online  ở đây cũng không nên loại trừ yếu tố tâm linh ,bởi 2 chữ “Duyên “ và “ Vận “cầu phà lắm ,bí kíp hay mà không có Duyên và Vận thì cũng không được ăn   đánh lô đề online   ĐB .Duyên Vận mỗi người đến từng lúc từng thời điểm .
Sau đây là các lý thuyết cơ bản về bộ môn khoa học này ta tạm gọi là :   đánh lô đề online   Đề Học ,dù các bạn không nắm hoặc hiểu để áp dụng được hết các bí kíp thì cũng phải hiểu về căn bản của nó từ đó làm gốc rễ để có thể nghĩ ra cho mình một bí kíp riêng trong  đánh lô đề online  .
II - Khái niệm về   đánh lô đề online   ĐB trong  đánh lô đề online 
1.Lô ĐB trong trong  đánh lô đề online   là gì
đánh lô đề online   ĐB là một môn khoa học tổng hợp ,trong đó bao gồm 2 môn cơ bản đó là toán nâng cao lớp 1 và văn mẫu lớp 2 ,bên cạnh đó còn đòi hỏi kiến thức của các bộ môn khoa học khác như Địa lý ,lịch sử ,Sinh học …….và vài yếu tố tâm linh như âm dương ngũ hành ,thiên văn , chém gió đại cương ,giải mộng cơ bản nhằm nghiên cứu nhưng quy luật số học của các dãy số để tìm ra các Cầu đồng thời đưa ra các phương án Soi Cầu sao cho đạt kết quả cao nhất.
Tóm lại nó là sự tổng hợp những gì thâm sâu huyền bí và tinh túy nhất !
2. Đặc điểm win 2888
- Chơi   đánh lô đề online   Đề dựa trên kết quả xổ số ! (Cái này là nguyên lý cơ bản mà ai cũng phải rõ)
- Rất dễ chơi, rất dễ trúng (nếu có qua học hành) và rất dễ kiếm tiền ! (  giấc mơ trong  đánh lô đề online   Đại gia   đánh lô đề online   ĐB là của rất nhiều anh em giang hồ...!!!!)
Một số  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   bắt   đánh lô đề online   và  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  chơi hiệu quả
Đây là KN của các ACE, tôi xin phép sưu tầm, kiểm tra (tôi đã kiểm tra sơ bộ và đúng trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định).
A -  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  lấy   đánh lô đề online   nuôi trong 3 ngày
Đã là   đánh lô đề online   nuôi thì phải dựa theo tần suất nghĩa là chọn ra con   đánh lô đề online   nào đang có chu kỳ đều làm con giống
 Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  1:   đánh lô đề online   3 ngày theo "dạng kẹp số"
Thông thường 1 bảng kết quả có rất nhiều dạng kẹp số, các bạn để ý thấy những con nào kẹp giữa hai số 1 hoặc hai số 0 hoặc hai số 8 thì ta đánh cặp số đó trong 3 ngày là ăn, thường thì hay ra vào ngày thứ 2.
- VD ngày 11/01/11:
+ Ở bảng   đánh lô đề online   giải nhất xuất hiện 71481, vị trí con 48 kẹpgiữa hai con số 1, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 484 trong 3 hôm.
+ Ở giải 3 xuất hiện 38718, vị trí con 71 nằm giữa hai con số 8, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 717 trong 3 hôm.
- Một số lưu ý cho ACE: kẹp giữa hai số 1 và hai số 8 thì thường hay về thẳng nên nếu theo VD trên thì ta có thể to tiền 48 và 71 hơn là 84 và 17 trong 3 ngày tới.
Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  2:   đánh lô đề online   3 ngày theo "dạng số"
Các bạn để ý thấy hôm nào ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) có dạng chỉ có 2 đơn vị ghép nên giải 4 số đó thì ta chơi cặp đó trong 3 hôm, thông thường cũng hay về ngày thứ 2.
- VD:
+ Ngày 09/01/11: ở giải 4 có dạng 0300, ta chơi cặp 030 trong 3 hôm, ngày 11/01 đã có   đánh lô đề online   03.
+ Ngày 11/01/11: ở giải 5 có dạng 4440, vậy ta sẽ chơi cặp 040 này trong 3 hôm.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề online uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web ghi lo online uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web ghi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao danh de uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode choi danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

